# Exotic Carry Trade - Bullish Looking Lira



## DannyBly (19 June 2008)

The Turkish Lira (TRY), offers the highest interest rate in the industrial world (16.25%) while borrowing the USD will only cost you 2.00%. Selling USD/TRY will yield you the hefty interest rate differential of 14.25%. And that's without using any leverage. 

Technically we are starting to have a decent case for selling USD/TRY. On the daily chart, the 50 and 200 period moving averages look poised to cross over, we have a bearish MACD crossover, and the uptrendline marked in green on the chart has been violated and should provide some resistance to the upside.


----------



## tayser (19 June 2008)

what's Oanda's spread like on TRY?


----------

